# Opinions on MTD White Log Splitter



## jeffbecky1 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have the opportunity to purchase a 27 ton MTD White log splitter. It has a 5.5hp Tecumseh engine. They say it is about 10yrs old. The ram has a seal that leaks down on the wedge. Any thoughts or opinions. He wants $500 for it.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 5, 2009)

the motor is junk the ram to fix about $200.00 tom trees


----------



## jeffbecky1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*fix ram seal*

What does fixing the ram seal entail. I would like to get parts and do it myself if possible.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 6, 2009)

Have used Tecumseh engines since the early 1960s. Don't like them. They are tempermental engines with very tempermental carburetors. Expect to spend lots of time installing carb kits and tinkering with the carb adjustments. Diaphram or float-bowl makes no difference. Brand new Tecumseh carbs are just as fussy as the old ones. Briggs & Stratton and Honda are much more reliable.


----------



## thejdman04 (Apr 6, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Have used Tecumseh engines since the early 1960s. Don't like them. They are tempermental engines with very tempermental carburetors. Expect to spend lots of time installing carb kits and tinkering with the carb adjustments. Diaphram or float-bowl makes no difference. Brand new Tecumseh carbs are just as fussy as the old ones. Briggs & Stratton and Honda are much more reliable.



Pass, the motor is no good 10 years old and he wants 500?


----------



## jeffbecky1 (Apr 6, 2009)

What if I offer $300? Is it worth it?


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 6, 2009)

Currently, if the engine were to need a part, you would be out of luck. Tecumseh went bankrupt and is out of business. The new owners are not yet producing any parts. 
Anything made by MTD is junk to start with. I would pass on it.
Jeff


----------



## thejdman04 (Apr 6, 2009)

You know its VERY hard to tell what its worth and VERY hard to tell you how many cords that splitter has done esp without pictures, and even with pictures without running it and using it. I would pass unless it was about given to me. Without running it or actually putting a flow meter on it and testing the pump flow and psi, you dont know how good or bad the pump is. Why is the seal in ram leaking. If the seal is leaking because the cylinder is pitted, then you might as well replace the whole ram. If the ram is just wore out , is it beause it had that much use? Is it because poor maintenance and the hydraulic oil filter wasnt changed??????? Without seeing it, without testing it ?????


----------



## jeffbecky1 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice guys, I'm not going to buy it.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 6, 2009)

thejdman04 said:


> Pass, the motor is no good 10 years old and he wants 500?



Figure in the cost of a new engine plus other parts. I'm surprised that a Techumseh engine could even last for 10 years. It it is a chipper-shredder the blades and flails will be shot. Any equipment with MTD attached to it is a pile of junk. 

Small wonder Techumseh went bankrupt. Techumseh engines instantly transform Craftsmans into Crapsmans.

:agree2:


----------



## deer slayer (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree w/ MTD being junk, but I got one a 27 ton w/honda. what sold me was the honda and the price. Was lucky and got one that was sold at home depot by ex-employee. Didn't ask how he got it but it never had a piece of wood on it. Tags and all when I tested it and brought it home for $1000.00 off of craigslist w/a written receipt of course (just in case). so far very pleased w/it starts fine and goes through anything I have thrown at it so far, about 8-10 cord so far.


----------



## boltonranger (Apr 6, 2009)

*Well hang on...*

I wouldn't necessarily pass just because of the engine.
I have good running tecumsehs much older than that. Start well. Run well.
They don't like low oil level. They don't like bad gas.
Treat them right and they're okay with me.
I don't like Briggs less, just happened to have repaired some machines with Tecumsehs already on them.
Actually I really like older Kohlers.
Tecumsehs respond _really_ well to a good carburetor rebuild.
Plenty of parts around - and more to come from new owner
-br

fwiw- 
27 year old HM80 - starts first pull.
10 year old HM80 - second pull.
25-30 year old H60 - 2nd -3rd pull.
34 year old HH60 - not together but ran fine before I took it off tiller.


----------



## 046 (Apr 6, 2009)

hold on a minute.. if it's cheap enough and you are willing to re-engine the splitter and put new seals in ram. 

don't discount being able to get the old tecumseh going again. also if leak is a really slow one... so what it leaks a little. 

really depends on how much time you have to fool with it. me I'd pass... but for someone looking for a deal....


----------



## GHarandguy (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a 21 ton with a briggs 5.5. Trying to rebuild the hydraulic cylinder but can't figuire out h0w to take it apart. Rebuit a Didier cylinder many yeras ago. Have the kit to rebuild but stuck on how to get the the ram out. The seal plate is d by 2 10mm bolts with washers. Does not screw out so I am stuck. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

